# How permanent is permanent ?



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

After watching the news this afternoon with Trump threatening to close the US/Mexico border - I started poking around on the internet a little. Over the years I have come to feel that there is a lot of reciprocity between how the US and Mexico handle immigration issues (laws). I was surprised the learn that a US Green Card holder can lose it if they are outside the US for 180 days ! 

I read this week that something like 1 million calves have died as a result of the floods in Nebraska and that beef prices are expected to explode in the US. I would think that this might be a good time for the US to approach Mexico for some of its excellent beef from Sonora - not shut down the border.

What's up with that Nafta/2 agreement. It seems about as certain as North Korea's denuclearization (sp ?). 

I thought Jared Kushner was in Mexico City last week meeting with AMLO and everything was just peachy. ??

I also read this week that some in power in Mexico are attempting to reclaim the Aztec Eagle awarded to Kushner.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Feeding, clothing and providing cars and labor to the USA: "One trailer truck crosses the US Mexican Border every 15 seconds", according to recent news reports.

Close the border....Go ahead! Prepare to go hungry; well, be hungry, as you won't be able to 'go' very much. The USA is very dependent upon other countries for its basic survival needs; food, clothing, building materials, etc.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

If Trump can close the border - why does he need a wall ? Or does closing the border simply shutoff immigrants who are 'trying' to do it right ?

Here's a link to a story related to the flooding in Nebraska (sorry for the source) :
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-03-30/midwest-apocalypse-satellite-data-show-least-1-million-acres-us-farmland-devastated

So how does this work ? Kirstjen Nielsen this week met with the leaders of Honduras, Guatemala and El Salvador - and made a deal :
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/deal-made-to-stem-irregular-migration-coming-from-central-america-says-trump-official

I think part of the problem is that the US has too many 'ambassadors'.

And just how many 'advisers' do you think the US has in Mexico and throughout Latin America integrated into the 'process' ?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Noooooo - don't shut down my Avacado supply


----------

